# C in Sublime Text 2



## mezzix (15. Mrz 2014)

Hi,
ich bin momentan echt am verzweifeln, denn ich möchte mit Hilfe von Sublime Text 2 ein kleines C-Programm zum laufen bringen. 
Der Code ist ziemlich einfach:

```
/* hallo.c */
#include <studio.h>

int main () {
	printf("Hallo Welt \n");
	return 0;
}
```

Jetzt gehe ich auf Tools und dann auf Build und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:

```
[Error 2] Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden
[cmd:  [u'g++', u'C:\\Users\\Marcel\\Desktop\\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren\\hallowelt.c', u'-o', u'C:\\Users\\Marcel\\Desktop\\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren/hallowelt']]
[dir:  C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren]
[path: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86_64;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static]
[Finished]
```

Wenn ich Run auswähle bekomme ich diese:

```
[Error 2] Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden
[cmd:  [u'bash', u'-c', u"g++ 'C:\\Users\\Marcel\\Desktop\\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren\\hallowelt.c' -o 'C:\\Users\\Marcel\\Desktop\\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren/hallowelt' && 'C:\\Users\\Marcel\\Desktop\\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren/hallowelt'"]]
[dir:  C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren]
[path: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86_64;C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD APP\bin\x86;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static]
[Finished]
```

Damit kann ich jetzt jedoch überhaupt nichts anfangen. Im Internet steht etwas von gcc, aber selbst Videos auf Youtube haben mir nicht geholfen. Kann mir hier jemand helfen?


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Mrz 2014)

Naja, was an "Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden ist schwer zu verstehen?

---

Wenn du glaubst, dass du eine Programmiersprache mit Youtube kiddi Filmen lernen kannst, dann irrst Du dich. Kauf dir ein buch.


----------



## mezzix (15. Mrz 2014)

Das die Datei doch vorhanden ist.


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Mrz 2014)

Er sucht hallowelt.c

und in deinem quelltext steht hallo.c


----------



## mezzix (15. Mrz 2014)

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Wenn ich jetzt auf Build klicke kommt 

```
C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\Fortgeschrittenes Programmieren\hallowelt.c:2:20: fatal error: studio.h: No such file or directory
 #include <studio.h>
                    ^
compilation terminated.
[Finished in 2.1s with exit code 1]
```

Was genau bedeutet das?


----------



## Gucky (15. Mrz 2014)

Your Compiler can't find such a file like studio.h.
Oder auf Deutsch: Dein Compiler findet studio.h nicht und hat deshalb die Compilierung unterbrochen (terminiert). außerdem hat er 2,1 Sekunden benötigt, um zu merken, dass die Datei nicht da ist und der exit Code ist 1. Steht doch alles in der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Flown (15. Mrz 2014)

```
#include <studio.h>
```
heißt normal Standard I/O:

```
#include <stdio.h>
```


----------

